# Need help with kydex holster modification



## cabosh (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a holster that's meant for a Beretta 92a1 with a Surefire x400 mounted to it, but my actual setup is a 92a1 with an x400v. The x400v is a little longer than the regular x400 so I dremeled out the bottom of the light area of the holster so that it'd fit and it works great. The problem is the lens of the light sticks out the bottom of the holster a little bit and I'd like to give it a little more protection so I dont accidentally bump it on something and bust the lens of my light. So does anyone have any recommendations on what I should do? I was thinking about maybe wrapping some leather down around the bottom, but I don't know how I'd attach it. Or is there some way I could mold more kydex down around the bottom and attach it somehow? I haven't worked with kydex very much. Any help would be appreciated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You can't really "stretch" Kydex, so trying to push or pull it down to protect the light won't work.
But you can't cement Kydex to Kydex either, so adding something is going to be very difficult.

Maybe try to make a close-fitting, over-the-lens cup, molded with flanges to make it possible to attach the protective cup to the rear-edge "blade" of the holster, using either a rivet or a Chicago screw put through a drilled hole.

The very best solution would be to get (or make) a holster molded from scratch to fit your specific gun-and-light combination.
To "roll your own," you'd need a coping saw, a setup for molding hot Kydex (a box containing heat-proof foam), and a controllable heat source (your kitchen oven).

The people who will sell you sheet Kydex can also deliver detailed molding instructions, and they sell molding equipment, too.


----------

